
Google's massive housing and office plan wins city approval - jseliger
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/12/12/googles-massive-housing-and-office-plan-poised-for-approval/
======
jseliger
Those of you worried about housing affordability and "income inequality" ought
to cheer: [https://www.vox.com/2016/8/23/12586132/palo-alto-housing-
cos...](https://www.vox.com/2016/8/23/12586132/palo-alto-housing-costs)

------
DrScump
Note: this is for North Bayshore (Mountain View), not San Jose.

